# Mockups with CS5



## PrestigeFan92 (Oct 10, 2010)

Can anybody on here help teach me, or provide me with links on how do do mockups of guitar designs with CS5. Im new to the programs, so explanations would help.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

As awesome at Photoshop is, it still takes some real practice and know how to work. There's a reason people _pay_ others to make them mock-ups.

There are free tutorial out there, I highly recommend you read through, and watch the demos.


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Oct 10, 2010)

Any links you can give me? And thankyou for the move. I didnt know where this was supposed to go.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

Google is your friend on this one. There's hundreds of different tutorials many which depend a lot on your level of computer knowledge, as well as how you, as a person, best learn things. You may even want to consider getting a book on using Photoshop, especially if you're the type that learns best from text. 

People even go to school to learn how to use Photoshop, it's not really something you can instantly jump into and expect pro results. Especially if you don't have a lot of experience with the software or it's earlier versions. 

Something to consider before dropping the $200 on the program.


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Oct 11, 2010)

This guy does a really nice tutorial. It's made for people who have never used photoshop before, so if you already know a bit about the program, the videos tend to be a little drawn out..

Guitar Design In Photoshop - Project Guitar Forum


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't done mockups in about a year but I usually used AutoCAD->Illustrator->Photoshop->Paintshop Pro for what I did.


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks yall. That actually helps out alot. Been doing some messing around, so expect to see some stuff soon.


----------

